# Lighter fluid taste in meat



## knothole (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey, Guys and Galls, We (a friend and I) bought an Orion smoker last summer and loved it. The smoker set for approx. 1-2 mo. We then cooker some more meat on it yesterday and approx. 3-weeks ago.

The meat taste SO much like lighter fluid me could not eat the meat. We go exactly be the directions that came with the smoker. Any thoughts on the matter would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance. Danny


----------



## jimr (Feb 16, 2009)

Don't use starter fluid, use a charcoal chimney.


----------



## txbbqman (Feb 16, 2009)

If you are using lighter fluid, you need to stop, that stuff is nasty.

Buy a Chimney starter and use that to start your charcoal, that way you get no nasty taste.


----------



## knothole (Feb 16, 2009)

That was our thoughts exactly. Orion recomends "Match Light" charcoal and thats what we used last fall and didn't have this problem until just lately. But we are very NEW at this.

Danny


----------



## smokebuzz (Feb 16, 2009)

Whats lighter fluid?


----------



## knothole (Feb 16, 2009)

So you are saying start the charcoal in a chimney and then put the charcoal around the smoker.

Danny


----------



## vegansbeware (Feb 16, 2009)

I just Googled the Orion Smoker. The only smoke flavor you should have in the meat is from the wood that you put on the inside. All the charcoal goes on the outside and the Smoking Chamber SHOULD be air tight, right?

If that is case, I'm really confused 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 as to why the meat has a Lighter Fluid taste.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





According to this, there should be no way to get any kind of charcoal or lighter fluid flavor in the meat unless you are putting charcoal inside the cooking chamber



The only thing I can think of is if the Cooking Chamber isn't sealed properly and the smoke from the charcoal is getting in. Try making a seal out of some aluminum foil where the two halves of the cooking chamber go together.


----------



## txbbqman (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes, a charcoal chimney starter generally uses old newspaper as it's ignition source. When you get one read the instructions and it will explain it .

Once you have it lit, just dump the charcoal in your cooker and you are off and running


Good Luck


----------



## knothole (Feb 16, 2009)

This was our thought exactly. Orion says there is no way for the smell to get in the smoker.
We had wondered if the smoker could have gotten bent. But, the two halves seem to fit as good as when we first got the smoker. We will try the aluminum foil trick the next time we cook. Any more ideas are appreciated. Danny


----------



## vegansbeware (Feb 16, 2009)

Let us know how it works. If it doesn't work, you may have a good excuse to get a new toy!


----------



## knothole (Feb 16, 2009)

I would never look at it THAT way.........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 HaHa.

Danny


----------



## vegansbeware (Feb 16, 2009)

Why not? That's what I do, no shame in it at all!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Feb 16, 2009)

I put my chimney starter over a turkey fryer burner, and depending on how much coals I'm starting will determine how high of a flame I use. Generally, I only fill the starter about 1/2 way up, run med/low flame, and pull those coals off and put in the closed grill or fire box before it's going very hot. I keep the combustion air cut off so it just smolders slowly. Then I start another batch to go with it. This gives me a pretty consistant burn, and the coals seem to be all started evenly. Just before I'm ready to get cooking I'll put some air to it to get it hot.

That's just me. I don't use coal much, but this is what I do.

Eric


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 16, 2009)

Get a chimney or a propane weed burner to start your charcoal. Also make sure you using charcoal with no lighter fluid in it. A good lump charcoal would be good.


----------



## 13spicerub (Feb 16, 2009)

say away from that matchlight stuff.  stick with regular briquettes, once you figure that stuff out, move over to hardwood lump charcoal and you'll never turn back.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 16, 2009)

Very good advise, no match light stuff.


----------



## ddave (Feb 16, 2009)

Now that is scary.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Maybe they've never eaten the stuff that comes off of their smokers.

Dave


----------



## lisacsco (Feb 16, 2009)

...and dont use lighter fluid as a finishing sauce...that will help too


----------



## ddave (Feb 16, 2009)

Even if Orion recomends it.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## kueh (Mar 29, 2009)

Hmm, no update yet ?

Easier way to find a leak would be to pour water in the cooking chamber and check if any water leaks out.

Also, stainless steel does corrode if left in water or wet for long periods.  The ash from charcoal and wood is caustic.  Make sure your cooker is cleaned thoroughly of the ash.  If the ash remains and get wet, it will corrode the steel even faster.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Mar 29, 2009)

chimney is best, and there are other alternatives such as fire starter sticks etc. - but if you must use lighter fluid, makes sure all charcoal is glowing all oer for about half an hour before you put the meat on - should take care of the problem.


----------



## morkdach (Mar 29, 2009)

matchlight or any fast lighting charcoal stay away from and lighter fluid is a aboslute nooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.
make sure smoker has a good seasoning on it. i usally put at least 5 seasonings on a fresh one


----------

